# If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan?



## schalkm (Feb 22, 2006)

I've heard little about pricing. I'm assuming the Routan will be priced to be competitive with the Town & Country, so I'm using that as a yard stick.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (schalkm)*

Pricing:
Base price of the 3.8L version - under $25,000.
As a note, the base price for a Grand Caravan with the 3.8L engine is $27,000-ish and the base Town & Country with a 3.8L is $28,600-ish.



_Modified by vwbugstuff at 10:43 PM 2-10-2008_


----------



## 54-46 (Jul 12, 2005)

Wife and I realize we should have a minivan. We'll be looking at these when they hit the lot, and weighing them along side things such as the Jetta and Passat wagons, the Tiguan, and revisiting the Mazda5.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

yes, but that would only be if i was in the market for a minivan.


----------



## chewym (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (vwbugstuff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwbugstuff* »_Pricing:
Base price of the 3.8L version - under $25,000.
As a note, the base price for a Grand Caravan with the 3.8L engine is $27,000-ish and the base Town & Country with a 3.8L is $28,600-ish.

_Modified by vwbugstuff at 10:43 PM 2-10-2008_

Didn't know that, that's quite good for VW.


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (schalkm)*

me and my wife are looking into a minivan so as long as its priced like the chrysler i'd get it.. i rather have another VW badge in my driveway next to my passat..


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (onequickg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onequickg60* »_me and my wife are looking into a minivan so as long as its priced like the chrysler i'd get it.. i rather have another VW badge in my driveway next to my passat..

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Although many will question your thought process.


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (jsmyle1%@vw)*

my family would look at it if it had VW drivetrain until then ... we will be driving our Eurovan


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

If I was getting a van, it would be either the Honda Odessey or the Toyota Sienna.
I would lean to the less sporty (than Honda) Sienna to get the AWD version, which would make it as a great SUV alternative.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmmm, let's see here, I'm seeing lots of hate heaped upon Chrysler in general and the new Routan in particular. Maybe I can be the voice of reason (and maybe I can get flamed too).
Over the years my wife and I have owned the following:
9 Chrysler products (including two 3.8 liter minivans)
2 VWs (1979 Scirocco and 1995 VW Passat GLX)
2 Audis
2 BMWs
1 Chevy
1 Mazda
Speaking strictly for myself, I think the Routan will make a wonderful stop-gap addition to the VW lineup, and serve to allow VW the luxury of evaluating the market long enough to determine whether it's worth dumping a couple of billion Euros on a ground-up VW design.
If Wifey and I do end up buying another minivan, I'm thinking that the Routan will be the easy winner. Why? Beyond the fact that I think the Routan is much more attractive, inside and out, after well over a combined quarter of a million miles in our two DGCs, I can honestly say these are the two most reliable cars I've ever had the pleasure to own. They drive well, they rarely suffer even so much as a burned out bulb, and they're cheap to maintain. Will a Routan be as enjoyable to drive as my old 5-Speed Passat? Hell no, it's a minivan. Will it be the best minivan on the road? IMHO, yes.


----------



## Joaquin (Jun 11, 2004)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (schalkm)*

I own a Passat 08 VR6 and a T&C 06, The Routan likes me but if I have to take the desition at this moment I think I will be choosing a T&C because the Warraty, here in Mexico the VW´s has only 2 year warranty and the Chrysler products is 7 years and for life in the power train (if you are the original owner).
My expirience with Chrysler models is little bit better than the VW, but I have must to wait until the Routan hits the dealers.


----------



## 2.0Tjetta (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (schalkm)*

some how i just feel cheated by this van. I need a van with a 4th on the way. but not sure i can do it.
looking into some 02-03 eurovans


----------



## AzBarber (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (2.0Tjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0Tjetta* »_some how i just feel cheated by this van. I need a van with a 4th on the way. but not sure i can do it.
looking into some 02-03 eurovans

I'm with you man. I'm in the market for a van, and nobody really makes anything close to what I want. Well, I mean except for VW, but the Routan isn't it. It's just like all the other minivans.
Az


----------



## johnrg (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (AzBarber)*

VW will lose more van customer than gain them. Myself, I will rebuild my engine or tranny as needed and not by a VW dealer and not with parts though a VW dealer. My 99 EVC is in great shape and 3 racers today showered off after our bike races with the rear hose. Can't do that with the Routan. Can't even pop the top. Can't even fit the bikes inside properly. Can't rotate the captains chairs. Not even mentioning grabbing things from cabinets, using the fridge etc....
I could very well buy a new VW van or more expensive VW camper but it's less costly to simply maintain when nothing VW will market is suitable. If the Routan and it's shape and form was suitable....none of us would be complaining at all. We've been left hanging with a great idea that's been abandoned. Then next manufacturer that can mimic the VW Camper almost exactly could completely steal the entire VW camper market in no time. If the Chevy Astro was still made and extended a foot and made into a camper by Winnebago it would be almost an exact replca in size and interior, fully made in the US and could sell well. Too bad nobody wants to tap this existing market.
John
John


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (johnrg)*

If I were in the market for another minivan, I would not even consider the Routan.
I got the B6 Passat because it is among the best in its class in style, comfort, saftey and handling. Chrysler is nowhere near the best in class in the Minivan market (not in the past 8 years or so). *If you aren't likely to buy a Chysler minivan before, why would you for a rebadged one?*







I thought many VW owners bought their cars based on the driving experience - not the cup-holder experience.
I can understand it if it DROVE like a VW (The Odyssey is considered the winner in that category), or if it lad the fit and finish of a VW (no signature Red and Blue consoles, or even that nice interior design found in many VWs). The only thing common with the VW Routan and Chrysler Town and Country is that both have a reputation for unreliability.
I agree with the previous poster - VW is only going to shoot themselves in the foot by selling a stop-gap, re-badged minivan like the Routan.
But hey, who knows? Honda's 1st generation Odyssey was also a rebadge - and the second and third generation minivans are kicking butt rigth now. Maybe VW is hoping to replicate this?


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I can understand it if it DROVE like a VW (The Odyssey is considered the winner in that category),...

Clearly you know not what you speak. We live in a very hilly area with roads that curve all over the place. Due to various sporting events for the kids, and due to the fact that I'm the go-to guy in the neighborhood for most routine maintenance, I drive or have ridden in lots of Chrysler, Honda and Toyota minivans (not to mention the two DGCs that we own), and of the group, none ride and handle better than the Chrysler vans that are equipped with the optional Touring Suspension (as is the case with our two vans). True, an Ody will handle better than a base Caravan with fourteen or fifteen inch steel wheels, but then again, the strippo Dodge cost barely more than half of the Ody when new. Not exactly an apples-to-apples comparison.

_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_The only thing common with the VW Routan and Chrysler Town and Country is that both have a reputation for unreliability.

Reputation for unreliability? Yeah, right. The number of Chrysler vans with over a quarter of a million miles with nothing more than routine maintenance would probably astound you given your obviously biased mind set.

_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I agree with the previous poster - VW is only going to shoot themselves in the foot by selling a stop-gap, re-badged minivan like the Routan.

I couldn't disagree more. The poster you are referring to was railing about a utility/camper van, not exactly a hot seller, regardless of brand. Geez, I'm thinking that if VW ignores the utility/camper van market, they might stand to lose what, maybe six sales per year.









_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_But hey, who knows? Honda's 1st generation Odyssey was also a rebadge - and the second and third generation minivans are kicking butt rigth now.

Apparently you don't work on those second and third generation Odysseys; yeah, they kick butt alright, the butts of those unfortunate enough to have to work on them.









_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_Maybe VW is hoping to replicate this?

I sincerely hope for VW's sake that they do a better job of it than Honda.


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (shipo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Clearly you know not what you speak. We live in a very hilly area with roads that curve all over the place. Due to various sporting events for the kids, and due to the fact that I'm the go-to guy in the neighborhood for most routine maintenance, I drive or have ridden in lots of Chrysler, Honda and Toyota minivans (not to mention the two DGCs that we own), and of the group, none ride and handle better than the Chrysler vans that are equipped with the optional Touring Suspension (as is the case with our two vans). 

If you look at a lot of the reviews (and people who also drove the two minivans, the consensus on and off the web, is that the Odyssey has the best handling of the top three minivans (Caravan, Sienna, Odyssey). From personal experience, I can vouch for the Odyssey handling better than the Caravan. I'm glad that you are the go-to-guy for minivan maintenance, but that doesn't make your data point any more valid than mine, of the general consensus from many automotive sites / magazines.

_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Reputation for unreliability? Yeah, right. The number of Chrysler vans with over a quarter of a million miles with nothing more than routine maintenance would probably astound you given your obviously biased mind set. 

I'm not sure who is more biased here, you, or I. Chrysler's reliability issues are pretty well documented in the web - especially for their Tranny problems (The Odyssey also had it's share of Tranny issues, but nowhere near as bad as the Caravans did). I thought the Caravan's tranny issues were blown out of proportion, until I asked every Caravan owner I knew about their car - two had their tranny's replaced THREE times, others had it replaced once. All under 20,000 miles. Unless there's a mass conspiracy in my area, that unscientific poll seems to corroborate the Reliability factor for the Caravan.


_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
Apparently you don't work on those second and third generation Odysseys; yeah, they kick butt alright, the butts of those unfortunate enough to have to work on them. 


I can't relate to your pain and suffering on this, since my Second Generation Odyssey never gave me any issues. It only needed an CV boot replacement in the 7 years I owned it. None of the other Odyssey owners I know of ever had any issues with their minivans either.







Perhaps ANOTHER conspiracy from my astoundingly biased mind?










_Quote, originally posted by *shipo* »_
I sincerely hope for VW's sake that they do a better job of it than Honda.

YES! There's FINALLY ONE thing we can both agree on!







I may disagree with your assessment of VW's choice to re-badge a Caravan - as well as the condescending tone of your rebuttals, but I too hope that VW does a better job of their product releases.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_If you look at a lot of the reviews (and people who also drove the two minivans, the consensus on and off the web, is that the Odyssey has the best handling of the top three minivans (Caravan, Sienna, Odyssey). From personal experience, I can vouch for the Odyssey handling better than the Caravan. I'm glad that you are the go-to-guy for minivan maintenance, but that doesn't make your data point any more valid than mine, of the general consensus from many automotive sites / magazines.

"Consensus that the Ody is the best handling van out there?" Uhhh, I track a number of automotive forums (and have for years) and I've never seen any such consensus. Like I said before, there is little doubt that an Odyssey will handle better than a base Caravan or Voyager, however, compare the higher zoot vans with the optional Touring Suspension and it is a very different story.
As for my being the go-to-guy for minivan maintenance, I work on everything, I just limited my comments to Minivans for the purposes of this discussion.

_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I'm not sure who is more biased here, you, or I. Chrysler's reliability issues are pretty well documented in the web - especially for their Tranny problems (The Odyssey also had it's share of Tranny issues, but nowhere near as bad as the Caravans did). I thought the Caravan's tranny issues were blown out of proportion, until I asked every Caravan owner I knew about their car - two had their tranny's replaced THREE times, others had it replaced once. All under 20,000 miles. Unless there's a mass conspiracy in my area, that unscientific poll seems to corroborate the Reliability factor for the Caravan.

Uhhh, sorry, by every study I've seen, the Odyssey automatic (actually all V6 Honda and Acura automatics) had a significantly higher failure rate. Regarding the Chrysler transmissions, the vast majority of those failures were brought on by owners having the transmission serviced at places like Jiffy Lube and Pep Boys, which to this day are service centers that insist that adding Dextrol fluid (an absolute death sentence for any Chrysler automatic) plus some magic additive is just as good as adding the required ATF+4 tranny fluid.
As for your unscientific poll. Hmmm, well here's mine. In our neighborhood we have ten Gen 3 and Gen 4 Chrysler minis and nine Gen 2 and Gen 3 Odysseys. Of the Chrysler minivans, the only one to lose a transmission was our 1998, and it cooked the tranny at 109,000 miles (the factory replacement was $2,600). So far the few Gen 3 Odysseys have managed to not suffer any transmission problems, however every Gen 2 Odyssen has lost its transmission, and in the case of our next-door-neighbor, theirs has lost two transmissions and Honda made them pay for the second one at a cost of $5,000.

_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_I can't relate to your pain and suffering on this, since my Second Generation Odyssey never gave me any issues. It only needed an CV boot replacement in the 7 years I owned it. None of the other Odyssey owners I know of ever had any issues with their minivans either. Perhaps ANOTHER conspiracy from my astoundingly biased mind?

My reference to your obvious bias was in regards to your obvious anti-Chrysler bias. I don't fault you for liking your Odyssey, it's a decent van, as is a comparable T&C or Grand Caravan. That said, the electrical problems that the Odyssey owners have to put up with is very well documented. Look around a bit, the most common issues seem to be with the electricl fuel pump, power seats, and phantom battery drain.

_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_YES! There's FINALLY ONE thing we can both agree on! I may disagree with your assessment of VW's choice to re-badge a Caravan - as well as the condescending tone of your rebuttals, but I too hope that VW does a better job of their product releases.

Condescending huh? Well to read your posts one would think that anybody who bought a Chrysler sourced minivan (be it T&C, Caravan, or Routan) is an absolute idiot. Yes, the tone of my rebuttals was a bit edgy; like-for-like matching the tone of your original posts.


----------



## tex_murphy (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (shipo)*

My apologies if it sounded like I was putting down a person for buying any brand of minivan - esp Chryslers - that was not the intent.
Obviously, the failure rates for these respective minivans will always be a topic of hot debate based on the threads we read, the sites we visit, as well as auto-mags we subscribe to. I find it humorous how we can have so many different data-points on the same two vehicles are are very different from one another.
What I want to understand is, why would a person buy a re-badged Caravan instead of a Caravan? The interior looks a bit more refined, but it really doesn't carry any of the typical VW interior look and feel. If I were VW, I would have at least redone that.


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (tex_murphy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tex_murphy* »_What I want to understand is, why would a person buy a re-badged Caravan instead of a Caravan? The interior looks a bit more refined, but it really doesn't carry any of the typical VW interior look and feel. If I were VW, I would have at least redone that.

Well, like I posted in another thread (errr, I think), I personally would buy the Routan over either of its Chrysler badged step-siblings. Why? Because it looks _much_ from an exterior perspective, and while you may not think there is much difference in the interior, the Chrysler interiors look simply wrong to my eye, while the VW interior looks quite nice. While they may not be all that much different, the devil is in the details and all of that, and I think VW did a better job with said details.
As a side note, I'm hoping that the VW version also gets treated with an upgraded suspension to give it a firmer "European" ride, I _hate_ mushy riding minivans.


----------



## vibes099 (Jul 23, 2007)

I would probably go for the Chrysler, the difference in facade is just that, facade. No one buys a minivan because they like the appearance. Minivans are about comfort and utility. The swivel and go seating in the Chrysler is equally comfortable (according to the reviewers) as the VW fixed seating. The removable table option means you can having really a travelling living room, eating food, working on a laptop, talking to each other eye to eye for mom and kid. Not possible on any minivan other than a Chrysler. The lifetime warranty would simply seal the deal. The main reason I bought my present VW was the longevity of the diesel. A lifetime warranty is even better. People buy minivans for pragmatic purposes, and making a dashboard look a little bit more european really doesn't factor in for me. No strong opinion pro or con against Chrysler or VW, just another cold calculating consumer.


----------



## johnrg (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: (vibes099)*

If I was to get rid of my aging EV Camper I also would get the Chrysler for the identical reasons. A van is for most a utility vehicle...not a fashion statement. One tends to keep utility vehicles for the long term...till they no longer have utility. My current EV has 100K on it. My 2000 Audi TTQ 26k. While one has more miles both are long term holdings so for me a long drivetrain warranty is meaningful. In fact when my EV had a slight tranny cooler leak my dealer told me "no problem since you have a 100k warranty". I said no I had a 2 year 24k. He said "no it's 100k". So I let them service it for free.
When I returned a few weeks later he said "whoops...you were right" VW absorbed the costs. That said 3 years is not a long time. Maybe younger drivers or leasing "buyers" will jump on the "pimped" Chrysler but since it has traded off the versatile seating in the EV series....might as well take the more flexible Chysler seating and long term warranty from the builder. Who's fooling who anyway on the manufacturer. 
John 


_Modified by johnrg at 10:08 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: If you were getting a van, would you get a Routan? (schalkm)*

I owned a 2000 VW Eurovan MV up until 2006. The wife found a used Mercedes she wanted so I sold the van and took over her 2004 Passat GLX which only had 13,000 miles on it at the time.
I would love to see a wider offering from Volkswagen here in the US which would include a van. Overall, from the photos I've seen, this is a pretty sweet looking van and seems to be more reasonably priced than the former Eurovan was. While maintenance on European cars is never cheap, the Eurovan was much higher than any VW I've owned and parts often times had to be ordered as dealers didn't keep a large stock since there were relatively few on the road. True, this new Routan won't satisfy many of the VW van traditionalists, especially those who like the pop-up campers. It's a nice enough van though that I think many Volkswagen enthusiasts will opt for it and it will get people who may not have considered buying a Volkswagen recently back into the dealerships. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

The people want German engineering, eh??? Maybe some of the American engineers at Chrysler may be of German descent
so... what would consumers choose????
The free services at 6K, 12K, 18K, 24K, 30K and 36K
or the Lifetime Powertrain Warranty?


_Modified by GT17V at 12:10 AM 5-5-2008_


----------

